# gold-digger = "γυναίκα-χρυσοθήρας", ερωμένη πολυτελείας (παραδόπιστη, συμφεροντολόγα)



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2009)

A woman who seeks money and expensive gifts from men. Η Magenta λέει "κοκότα", αλλά δεν θέλω τόσο βαριά λέξη.

Context:
You know, you are playing this Matt thing perfectly. A few more moves, and you will be in the gold-digger hall of fame.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2009)

Προικοθήρας. Α, όχι, αυτό είναι για άντρες... αλλά τώρα που έχουμε ισότητα και προίκα- δωρεά παίρνουν όλα τα παιδιά, γιατί όχι και για τις γυναίκες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> A woman who seeks money and expensive gifts from men. Η Magenta λέει "κοκότα", αλλά δεν θέλω τόσο βαριά λέξη.



Θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον ανάλαφρος είναι ο ορισμός της Ματζέντα (στο χωριό μου τις γυναίκες που «ζητάνε χρήματα και ακριβά δώρα από τους άντρες» αλλιώς τις φωνάζανε :) ) αλλά επειδή gold-digger club νομίζω ότι είναι οι «χρυσοζωντοχήρες», τι θάλεγες για κάτι σε *χρυσοχήρα* (ή *χρυσοχείρα*, αλλά ίσως παραπηγαίνει το καλαμπούρι...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Γυναίκα Μασάι*






*Γυναίκα που του τα μασάει* (του τα μάσαγε, τέλος πάντων)


Να πούμε «ερωμένη πολυτελείας»; (Και θα καταλάβουν όλοι το «κοκότα πολυτελείας»).


----------



## Viviana (Jun 1, 2009)

Έχω ακούσει ν' αντιστοιχίζεται με τη "γυναίκα-αράχνη" (αν κι η τελευταία έχει κι άλλες "αρετές"!). Αν είναι πολύ γενικό για την περίπτωση πάντως, δε θα με ξένιζε καθόλου να δω στη λίστα με τους τύπους γυναικών και τη "γυναίκα-χρυσοθήρα". Αφού αυτό είναι, γιατί να το πούμε συγκαλυμμένα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, στα Φιλαράκια το είχες αποδώσει _παραδόπιστη_ (δεν ξέρω αν το θυμάσαι) :).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Πες το, βρε Ζαζ!!! Όχι, δεν το θυμόμουν, αλλά ήμουν σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη λέξη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2009)

Πάντως, στο εδώ συγκείμενό σου δεν φαίνεται να ταιριάζει καλά... «συνέχισε και θα γίνεις παραδόπιστη..»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Όχι, δόκτωρ, νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει. Δεν λέει "συνέχισε και θα γίνεις παραδόπιστη", λέει "συνέχισε έτσι και θα μπεις στο hall of fame των παραδόπιστων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2009)

Αυτή είναι όλη κι όλη η φατσούλα που έχουμε για το mea culpa; Είναι να μην μου κολλήσει κάτι...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτή είναι όλη κι όλη η φατσούλα που έχουμε για το mea culpa; Είναι να μην μου κολλήσει κάτι...


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=748#post748


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Τι πουρό τι καγκουρό, τσέπες έχουν και τα δυο: :)


----------

